# Slawsa...  A mix of coleslaw and salsa!!!!



## smokelab

How anyone tried or made* Slawsa*??  A recipe of coleslaw and salsa I heard about it this morning on the John Boy and Billy show.  If so please give my your feed back.


----------



## ac45acp

sounds good. i always put a little q sauce or ketchup in my slaw.

tony


----------



## thin blue smoke

Recipe?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

He said Cole Slaw and Salsa...easy and if I don't like it , the Kids will , they're like little garbage desposals . Handy!


----------



## ac45acp

Thin Blue Smoke said:


> Recipe?


here is mine.

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]

6 cups cabbage, shredded
1 cup carrots, shredded fine
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/2 cup milk
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/2 teaspoon celery seeds
3 drops hot pepper sauce
3 tablespoons instant minced onion
ketchup or q sauce taste


[h2]Directions[/h2]
Combine cabbage, carrots, sugar, salt and pepper.
Pour milk over and chill for 30 minutes.
Meanwhile, mix remaining ingredients.
Once cabbage mixture is chilled, combine with mayo mixture.
Chill in fridge until ready to serve.


----------



## crazyque

I heard about it too and went down to Ingles to purchase (it's in their relish section, top shelf).  Holy Cow...ya'll have NO IDEA how rockin' this stuff is.  The below recipe isn't right as this Slawsa contains no milk/mayo..it's less of a coleslaw but does use cabbage as it's primary ingredient.  If you like chow chow, there's no comparison as Slawsa blows chow chow out of the water.  

I'm tellin you, if they don't sell Slawsa near you, it's definitely worth buying a case online because 6 jars won't last long.  I put it on hotdogs and I don't think I'll ever use anything else to top a dog again. My husband will just eat it plain.  I used to eat ketchup, relish and maybe onions on my dogs and spicy mustard on my brats but there is no need anymore.  Only Slawsa from here on out. It would definitely be great on top of pulled pork but I haven't tried it that way yet.

I'm looking forward to trying their hot version (says it's coming out in May).  Looks like their store list is growing but I'm not surprised.  It really is that good.


----------



## pops6927

here's their website, might see if they'd become a sponsor.  The stuff sounds great!  There's YouTube videos on them too, couldn't get one to reprint on here tho.  Need something different on BLT's and eggs!

http://www.slawsa.com/


----------



## ginger

Actually, Here's where "slawsa"  or as we call it, pool-room coleslaw, actually originated.  I was born in Fayetteville, Tn and that is where it's always been sold in the dairy case @ local Supermarkets there or at Bill's or Honey's Pool Room.  It's NOT new!   

In the little southern town of Fayetteville, Tennessee, people come from all around to have these burgers. People who have grown up in the area but have moved away make special trips to get them. There are two different pool rooms on the square (Bill's Pool Room and Honey's). However, you can find these burgers at any greasy spoon in the Lincoln County area

Read more at: http://www.food.com/recipe/the-famous-pool-room-coleslaw-burgers-13274?oc=linkback

I've have had this receipe for many, many years years. 
   
1 gallon chopped cabbage (3-4 heads) 
3 large onions chopped fine 
1 cup apple cider vinegar 
4 1/2 cups sugar 
1 Tablespoon black pepper 
1 Tablespoon salt 
1 quart yellow mustard 
   
Put all ingredients in a pan and bring to a boil. Put in stearlized jars and seal.


----------



## daveomak

Interesting recipe......  It is in the SMF recipes book now !!


----------



## crazyque

love slawsa


----------



## julesbusha

This is Julie from Slawsa!  I'm thrilled to see our name in this great forum.  I am a fellow smoker and owner of a 48" Lang where my husband and I just cannot find enough time to entertain.  I see that Ginger is new to the group as well and I did want to address the fact that Slawsa is most certainly _not_ a "mustard slaw" or "pool room slaw" that she referenced.  Our recipe was developed over 40 years ago (see our story here) so we are not new...just new to grocery stores...which we are very blessed and fortunate to live out our dreams.

We do have a "salsa" type twist to Slawsa that makes it extremely versatile and will make people think twice about what a slaw or relish is or could be.  While the above recipe does look delish, I just want to make sure people realize it is _not_ Slawsa.  Anyone can reach out to me anytime, [email protected] and I would be honored to answer any questions about our little brand that could.

Happy Grilling!  

Julie


----------



## daveomak

After reading this forum a few days ago, I looked at my local W-M and it ain't there.... guess I'm too far from the main stream to try it.... I guess I will have to try the other recipes....  They do look good......


----------



## mossymo

Slawsa is absolutely delicious! It totally changed the flavor of a hotdog or brat. I am really loving the stuff and looking forward to trying a jar of the spicy, but our local grocery store that carry's the Slawsa does not carry the Spicey Slawsa yet.
Here is a pulled pork pizza wife wife made that she use Slawsa in the recipe which was incredible tasting! - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130328/pulled-pork-pizza-with-slawsa


----------



## pops6927

I've been in contact with Julie Busha,marketing Director for Slawsa, and she offered to send me a jar of Regular and one of Spicy:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 29, 2012






Just got them delivered via UPS at 6:45 pm tonight and wife immediately opened them up (I couldn't) and we got the caps off, vacuum-sealed:













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 29, 2012






First off, some information:

Nutrition Facts:

serv. size: 1 tbsp

per container: 30

Calories; 15

Fat: 0

Total Fat: 0

Sat. Fat: 0

Cholest.: 0

Sodium: 70mg

Total Carb: 4g

Fiber: 0

Sugars: 3g

Protein: 0

Smell:  Cabbage, mustard

Taste:  The smell preps you for a cabbage taste, but - it is complex and sweet, not harsh or acrid!  The cabbage component is there, along with a crisp crunchy texture that makes you smile, and makes you involuntarily dip your spoon in for another and another 'taste-test' as you decipher more ingredients.

Ingedients:  Cabbage, Sugar, Mustard (Vinegar, Water, Mustard Seed, Salt, Tumeric, Paprika), Green Bell Peppers, Onions, Vinegar, Carrots, Salt, Xanthan Gum, Spices, Yellow No. 5.

Cholesterol-Free, Fat-Free, Gluten-Free

The Slawsa Spicy has the same numbers and ingredients, so the added spicy flavor must come from "Spices".  It is a mild spicy; of course, you can add your own to customize, too!

Overall, it is....

FANTASTIC!

Definitely is a great addition to all smoked meats; I just had a cured and smoked turkey sandwich with it on it and it was great!  Didn't take time to Qview it... it... just.... disappeared!

I would recommend it to everyone!

Oh, anyone in the Fort Worth area who wants to try it, stop in, be glad to share, this was sent for sampling!


----------



## ginger

Thank you Pops!  I knew it contained mustard.  It may not be the same recipe as the one I submitted, but it's dang close.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ginger


----------

